# Important lesson learned the hard way.....



## Marazzi Mick (19 Apr 2018)

it was a stunning evening last night and off I went to try and do my longest ride so far aiming for a 30 mile run. 

24 miles in and a very enjoyable ride so far my problem became very apparent - flat tyre! 

A 7 mile walk home in cycling shoes is not fun at all so the lesson is clear. Pump, tube and tools every time.

On a more positive note I think 30 miles for me now is very achievable and my sweet spot is 22mph at a cadence of 82 rpm.

Oh and thanks to the guy whoever he was who stopped to see if I was OK as I appeared to be injured after a fall. I explained that if he had walked that far in cycling shoes he would be hobbling too!


----------



## davidphilips (19 Apr 2018)

Hope the next 30 mile cycle goes better , but take at least 2 spare tubes, happy cycling.


----------



## DCLane (19 Apr 2018)

Pump and one tube for me. But then I'll risk it ;-)

However there'll be no pump or tube going past yours on Saturday on my TT. Get a flat and any decent time's gone. Not that I'll have a 'decent time' - I'm first off at 2.01pm as I'm slow atm and my son's off at 2.07 to chase me down. There'll be riders going past Fairburn until about 4pm.


----------



## cisamcgu (19 Apr 2018)

22mph is pretty quick for a beginner - I am impressed. I can happily ride much more than 30 miles, but I would average somewhere around 12-14mph - but I like to dawdle


----------



## I like Skol (19 Apr 2018)

Congratulations on upping the mileage 

Never leave home without a repair kit and the ability to use it! Minimum is a pump and tube (& tyre levers if needed) but I often carry 2 x tubes and a small patch kit, just in case. I have had to use both tubes once (by the time I had repaired one wheel I got ready to set off only to find the other tyre was flat ) but never 2 tubes and a repair, but it is sure to happen one day......

How are you recording your speed and distance? 22mph is really good for a beginner, unless you mean that is your preferred speed once rolling on a flat road (which is still pretty good). If you are getting average speeds of 22mph I suspect the calibration of your bike computer is way off and you might need to adjust the wheel size setting.


----------



## si_c (19 Apr 2018)

I think this has happened to most people at some point. Like @I like Skol I rarely leave home without 2 tubes and a pump, and if I do it's usually just to the shops or something local.

Longer rides, I still carry the same two tubes, but I also carry a patch kit, tyre levers, multitool, CO2 inflator and 3xCartridge. Also worth carrying is a multi tool with a chain breaker (practice using this before you go out) and a spare quick link or two. I've had two chains fail on me when riding, the first time I had to push the bike 4 miles home, the second I just fixed the chain and kept going.


----------



## Stef 1 (19 Apr 2018)

I'm waiting for this to happen to me... I know it will... at some point but I'm in denial.
Currently it's just me, my bike and phone tucked away in a rear pocket – I'm gambling I could call the missus for an emergency bail-out if needed, however half my cycle is out of phone signal.

I used to ride a fair bit, but after a long break I reckon my sweet spot is also around 21 - 22 mph on flat (not average) over my daily 14 mile get-fit-effort. 6 weeks in now, but go longer at weekends. This week I average around 16.5mph if I'm going for it, but there a couple of evil hills and if there's a head wind that drops average to around 14mph. Slowly getting faster & fitter! My bike (and I) weighs a whole lot too, but I figure it's just better exercise!

// EDIT
By the way, where / how do you all carry your puncture / repair kit? Rear pockets or saddle bag thingy-ma-jig?


----------



## User6179 (19 Apr 2018)

Stef 1 said:


> By the way, where / how do you all carry your puncture / repair kit? Rear pockets or saddle bag thingy-ma-jig?



Just carry a couple of spare tubes, fix the punctured tube once home.


----------



## Wixsteman (19 Apr 2018)

I carry spare tube and repair kit tyre levers in my saddle bag another tube,small multi tool, and a mini pump in a second water bottle. 

I went on 40 mile ride and realised I’d left the lot at home, it was on my mind for the rest of the ride


----------



## si_c (19 Apr 2018)

Stef 1 said:


> By the way, where / how do you all carry your puncture / repair kit? Rear pockets or saddle bag thingy-ma-jig?


Depends, when commuting I am wearing a rucksack, so I keep a set in that (1xTube, Tyre Lever), but for longer trips sans rucksack I use a Topeak Aero wedge saddle bag, it's got a quick remove clip on it which works really well.


----------



## Racing roadkill (19 Apr 2018)

I have the answer.







25mm Tannus tyres. Punctures will never bother me


----------



## I like Skol (19 Apr 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> I have the answer.
> 
> View attachment 404989
> 
> ...


Ignore him, his Tannus tyres aren't without their PROBLEMS either.


----------



## andrew_s (19 Apr 2018)

DCLane said:


> Pump and one tube for me. But then I'll risk it ;-)


I carry a box of Park glueless patches in my wallet, for the occasion when I've had one more puncture than I've got spare tubes.


----------



## Redlight (19 Apr 2018)

What I carry depends on my bailout options. On today's ride I knew I would never be more than a mile or so from a train station so all I had were a couple of tubes and the tools to change them. If I think there's the possibility of a long walk back from somewhere then I carry spanners, chain tool, spare tyre*, pincers (for getting stuff out of tyres) and a multitool as well. 

*I learned the hard way year ago, 16 miles from St Malo with a ferry to catch, that even relatively new tyres can be rendered unusable if you are unfortunate enough to encounter the wrong kind of road surface.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (19 Apr 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> I have the answer.
> 
> View attachment 404989
> 
> ...



I would rather have 100 punctures than have those fugly things on any bike I own!


----------



## Elysian_Roads (19 Apr 2018)

Stef 1 said:


> I'm waiting for this to happen to me... I know it will... at some point but I'm in denial.
> Currently it's just me, my bike and phone tucked away in a rear pocket – I'm gambling I could call the missus for an emergency bail-out if needed, however half my cycle is out of phone signal.
> 
> I used to ride a fair bit, but after a long break I reckon my sweet spot is also around 21 - 22 mph on flat (not average) over my daily 14 mile get-fit-effort. 6 weeks in now, but go longer at weekends. This week I average around 16.5mph if I'm going for it, but there a couple of evil hills and if there's a head wind that drops average to around 14mph. Slowly getting faster & fitter! My bike (and I) weighs a whole lot too, but I figure it's just better exercise!
> ...


A mix of topeak wedge bag and tool bottle.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Apr 2018)

Stef 1 said:


> By the way, where / how do you all carry your puncture / repair kit? Rear pockets or saddle bag thingy-ma-jig?



As others have said, a Topeak Aero Wedge saddle bag.
Two tubes, tyre levers, instant patches, multi-tool, CO2 adapter and two cartridges all fit easily inside it - I've got one permanently mounted on each bike with that lot inside, along with a frame mounted mini-pump (two bikes have a Topeak Pocket Rocket, the other a Lezyne Carbon Drive Lite which wasn't cheap but is the finest mini-pump I've ever owned).
I used to have one saddle bag and one pump that I transferred between bikes - except I kept forgetting. I got away with it but it was only a matter of time until I got stranded so I sorted out kit for each bike.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (19 Apr 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> As others have said, a Topeak Aero Wedge saddle bag.
> Two tubes, tyre levers, instant patches, multi-tool, CO2 adapter and two cartridges all fit easily inside it - I've got one permanently mounted on each bike with that lot inside, along with a frame mounted mini-pump (two bikes have a Topeak Pocket Rocket, the other a Lezyne Carbon Drive Lite which wasn't cheap but is the finest mini-pump I've ever owned).
> I used to have one saddle bag and one pump that I transferred between bikes - except I kept forgetting. I got away with it but it was only a matter of time until I got stranded so I sorted out kit for each bike.


Also useful to put all of your kit back on the bike after you have completed your post ride clean. Luckily for me it didn't turn into one of those DAMHIKT moments, but did the ride praying I wouldn't need the pump that was left in the shed.....


----------



## Stef 1 (19 Apr 2018)

I've actually got one of those Topeak wedge bags, but never use it... it's just collects dust. Spoilt the look of my new bike when I got it 4 years ago... oh the shame of admitting that!.

I wish I'd got the smaller size (although micro pump wouldn't fit a samller one). I might put a tube and levers in it tonight and try again with it... I've been lucky with punctures so far... nothing major or catasrophic, so guess my time must be coming soon!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2018)

Many pumps come with a mount you can fit to the bottle cage mount. So that is pump taken care off. Then small wedge pack or a bottle for the tools.


----------



## Marazzi Mick (19 Apr 2018)

DCLane said:


> Pump and one tube for me. But then I'll risk it ;-)
> 
> However there'll be no pump or tube going past yours on Saturday on my TT. Get a flat and any decent time's gone. Not that I'll have a 'decent time' - I'm first off at 2.01pm as I'm slow atm and my son's off at 2.07 to chase me down. There'll be riders going past Fairburn until about 4pm.




I will keep a lookout and have the Kwik Fit number handy!

Good luck...


----------



## Marazzi Mick (19 Apr 2018)

cisamcgu said:


> 22mph is pretty quick for a beginner - I am impressed. I can happily ride much more than 30 miles, but I would average somewhere around 12-14mph - but I like to dawdle



No no Sir, my average yesterday was 15 point something but my point is on the flat 22mph and 82 rpm seems to be for me the equivalent of a golfer's sweet spot.


----------



## Marazzi Mick (19 Apr 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Congratulations on upping the mileage
> 
> Never leave home without a repair kit and the ability to use it! Minimum is a pump and tube (& tyre levers if needed) but I often carry 2 x tubes and a small patch kit, just in case. I have had to use both tubes once (by the time I had repaired one wheel I got ready to set off only to find the other tyre was flat ) but never 2 tubes and a repair, but it is sure to happen one day......
> 
> How are you recording your speed and distance? 22mph is really good for a beginner, unless you mean that is your preferred speed once rolling on a flat road (which is still pretty good). If you are getting average speeds of 22mph I suspect the calibration of your bike computer is way off and you might need to adjust the wheel size setting.



Ha ha, if You saw me and I was averaging 22mph I'd be dope tested! You are right, I should say that's my preferred speed. The world flys by and the tyres hum at that speed as long as they remain inflated.


----------



## Marazzi Mick (19 Apr 2018)

si_c said:


> I think this has happened to most people at some point. Like @I like Skol I rarely leave home without 2 tubes and a pump, and if I do it's usually just to the shops or something local.
> 
> Longer rides, I still carry the same two tubes, but I also carry a patch kit, tyre levers, multitool, CO2 inflator and 3xCartridge. Also worth carrying is a multi tool with a chain breaker (practice using this before you go out) and a spare quick link or two. I've had two chains fail on me when riding, the first time I had to push the bike 4 miles home, the second I just fixed the chain and kept going.



Been to Halfords this evening and will attempt my first rear wheel removal and of course my first tube change with the help of You Tube of course.
I also bought a small top tube bag for future emergencies.


----------



## Marazzi Mick (19 Apr 2018)

Stef 1 said:


> I'm waiting for this to happen to me... I know it will... at some point but I'm in denial.
> Currently it's just me, my bike and phone tucked away in a rear pocket – I'm gambling I could call the missus for an emergency bail-out if needed, however half my cycle is out of phone signal.
> 
> I used to ride a fair bit, but after a long break I reckon my sweet spot is also around 21 - 22 mph on flat (not average) over my daily 14 mile get-fit-effort. 6 weeks in now, but go longer at weekends. This week I average around 16.5mph if I'm going for it, but there a couple of evil hills and if there's a head wind that drops average to around 14mph. Slowly getting faster & fitter! My bike (and I) weighs a whole lot too, but I figure it's just better exercise!
> ...




I figured initially if I didn't venture too far from home my pal with a big estate car would always pick me up. The bad news was he was working late!


----------



## Marazzi Mick (19 Apr 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> I have the answer.
> 
> View attachment 404989
> 
> ...



I like the sound of this, can I get a refund at Halfords for the kit I just bought?


----------



## si_c (19 Apr 2018)

Marazzi Mick said:


> I like the sound of this, can I get a refund at Halfords for the kit I just bought?


I wouldn't, they're £100, and you'll have to pay to get them fitted, if you can find anyone to do it in the first place.

I'd stick to conventional tyres for now, but invest in a track pump with a pressure gauge, I rarely get punctures, but I make sure the tyres have enough air in them in the first place.


----------



## Reynard (19 Apr 2018)

I keep all my gubbins in one of these:

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/500-bike-double-frame-bag-black-1l-id_8349817.html

Not fancy schmancy, but does the job well - like stuff from Decathlon generally does. Phone, keys, haribo, spare tube and spare batteries in the left side, multitool, puncture repair kit, spare chain links, a Mr Kipling and a £20 in the right. Plus a topeak pocket rocket on the frame.

Only downside is it's not waterproof, but small ziplock bags does the trick for things that need to stay dry.


----------



## Marazzi Mick (20 Apr 2018)

si_c said:


> I wouldn't, they're £100, and you'll have to pay to get them fitted, if you can find anyone to do it in the first place.
> 
> I'd stick to conventional tyres for now, but invest in a track pump with a pressure gauge, I rarely get punctures, but I make sure the tyres have enough air in them in the first place.



The pressure mention is is a very good thought for the day. I use a small mini pump (Beto I think) and I find it so difficult to use. I'm going to invest in a track pump today. Should I be aiming for 80 psi on a 25" wheel?


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Apr 2018)

If you're getting a track pump I can recommend the Joe Blow Sport (the yellow one). A fine piece of kit and usually on offer somewhere.

As for pressures, the tyre will have min / max pressures marked on the sidewall. Just experiment a bit to see what suits you best. Many people run the rear tyre at a slightly higher pressure than the front but it's what works best for you.


----------



## vickster (20 Apr 2018)

Marazzi Mick said:


> The pressure mention is is a very good thought for the day. I use a small mini pump (Beto I think) and I find it so difficult to use. I'm going to invest in a track pump today. Should I be aiming for 80 psi on a 25" wheel?


How heavy are you? 80 sounds low unless you’re a lightweight racing snake?


----------



## si_c (20 Apr 2018)

I'm 14stone give or take and i run 95 rear 90 front on 25c tyres.

But you definitely need to check the side of the tyre as it will give you a range of pressure to work with.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Apr 2018)

si_c said:


> I wouldn't



Oh you’ve tried them have you? Thought not.



si_c said:


> they're £100



And worth every penny.




si_c said:


> and you'll have to pay to get them fitted



I’ve fitted both sets myself ( admitted the 25mm ones were trickier than the 28mm ones, but still worth the small amount of effort required)



si_c said:


> I'd stick to conventional tyres for now, but invest in a track pump with a pressure gauge, I rarely get punctures, but I make sure the tyres have enough air in them in the first place.



That’s your shout, but I have more than 1 bike, and it’s nice to have a bike with tyres on that I know can’t get punctures, and need sorting roadside, in the cold, dark, wet, horrible months of riding we get in the winter.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Apr 2018)

Marazzi Mick said:


> No no Sir, my average yesterday was 15 point something but my point is on the flat 22mph and 82 rpm seems to be for me the equivalent of a golfer's sweet spot.


See if you can beg, borrow, buy or steal some power meters. If you record all the relevant data, you can see at which RPM you get your peak power. Then you’ll know for sure.


----------



## davidphilips (20 Apr 2018)

That’s your shout, but I have more than 1 bike, and it’s nice to have a bike with tyres on that I know can’t get punctures, and need sorting roadside, in the cold, dark, wet, horrible months of riding we get in the winter.[/QUOTE]

Thats it, have to say you would make a great sales man, i will have them fitted to my winter bike theres been a few times lately when i just knew if i had a punture i would have been far to cold to sort it out they may cost a bit but perhaps not a lot more than the cost of one 25 mile taxi.


----------



## Ticktockmy (20 Apr 2018)

I just cannot believe people go out riding with out the makings of repairing a punture. I know the thought of having to repair a punture will scare a beginner, but why spent good money on a bicycle, then cannnot be bothered to spend a little time learning and practicing repairing a punture or changing a inner tube. I come from a era where a cycle wieght a ton, had rod brakes and no QR, we learnt at a very young age to fix broblems with the Cycle, mainly it involved a big hammer. well you know what kids are like, we also learned to fix a punture without removing the rear wheel ,just pop one side of tyre off, pull out the Inner tube, use your lip to find the punture and run you fingers around the inside of the outer tyre to find the cause..easy peassy. A couple of years ago I come across a guy pushing his bike, back wheel flat and his chain hanging over his handle bars, and no tools, having let him know he was a twat, i fixed his punture and repaired his chain. Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Redlight (20 Apr 2018)

Ticktockmy said:


> I just cannot believe people go out riding with out the makings of repairing a punture. ... A couple of years ago I come across a guy pushing his bike, back wheel flat and his chain hanging over his handle bars



You'd be surprised. Fewer than 200km into the 2003 Paris-Brest-Paris I encountered an Italian lady by the side of the road, looking dejected. She had suffered a front wheel puncture on a super-lightweight road bike and had NOTHING to help her deal with it. No pump, tubes, tyre levers, anything. On a 1200km event that would have taken her at least 4 other long rides to qualify for. Turns out she usually rode with a group and could always rely on someone else to sort out any problems that she had. In this case she'd dropped off the back of the group and, as it was still dark, they clearly hadn't noticed! 

I helped, of course, but even ended up doing the job for her because she obviously didn't have a clue.


----------



## Marazzi Mick (20 Apr 2018)

Ticktockmy said:


> I just cannot believe people go out riding with out the makings of repairing a punture. I know the thought of having to repair a punture will scare a beginner, but why spent good money on a bicycle, then cannnot be bothered to spend a little time learning and practicing repairing a punture or changing a inner tube. I come from a era where a cycle wieght a ton, had rod brakes and no QR, we learnt at a very young age to fix broblems with the Cycle, mainly it involved a big hammer. well you know what kids are like, we also learned to fix a punture without removing the rear wheel ,just pop one side of tyre off, pull out the Inner tube, use your lip to find the punture and run you fingers around the inside of the outer tyre to find the cause..easy peassy. A couple of years ago I come across a guy pushing his bike, back wheel flat and his chain hanging over his handle bars, and no tools, having let him know he was a twat, i fixed his punture and repaired his chain. Grrrrrrrrr.



I’m that twat and I’m a bigger twat because my car has no spare only a can of shaving foam stuff that’s no use to man nor beast!

Point taken, tubes and pump now carried.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> 25mm Tannus tyres. Punctures will never bother me



Are they better than the old Green Tyre solid tyres ?


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Are they better than the old Green Tyre solid tyres ?


Yes, massively. They actually work, and don’t come off the rims every time you take a corner. These red ones are a new 700cX25 version, which has a lower virtual pressure than the previous 700cX28 and 700cX23 versions as well, so they are more comfortable to ride on.


----------



## bpsmith (20 Apr 2018)

Marazzi Mick said:


> I’m that twat and I’m a bigger twat because my car has no spare only a can of shaving foam stuff that’s no use to man nor beast!
> 
> Point taken, tubes and pump now carried.


That’s a serious tube for your car, fair play.


----------



## Racing roadkill (20 Apr 2018)

I like Skol said:


> Ignore him, his Tannus tyres aren't without their PROBLEMS either.



Why would you ignore the only person on this thread with actual experience of the tyres. Over a load of unfounded hearsay and claptrap, based on seemingly nothing, surely that would make you a monumental knobber.


----------



## DCLane (21 Apr 2018)

Marazzi Mick said:


> I will keep a lookout and have the Kwik Fit number handy!
> 
> Good luck...



Enjoy watching the TT. Unfortunately due to an ill child I won't be there - on childcare duty this afternoon so he's not riding either


----------



## Stef 1 (22 Apr 2018)

So, lesson learnt the easy way!













Kit bag



__ Stef 1
__ 22 Apr 2018






Advice heeded. Tube, mini pump, levers, chain tool and link (when it arrives) now follow everywhere just below my bum!

Thanks people, especially those that learnt the hard way so others don’t have to...


----------



## xzenonuk (25 Apr 2018)

it happened to me but a bit differently, i had all the tools and a spare tube......

about 10 miles into a ride i got a puncture, yeh no biggy i fixed it and used my new mini pump enough to get on the way again, found the thorn that did it.

20 miles later in the pishing rain when the weather turned i was stuck with another puncture, i thought aye no problem ill just stand here getting cold and soaked next to a busy main road out of edinburgh on a narrow path and whip out my new tube, i got the new tube on the wheel and put it back on the bike, then i went to pump it.....

i had already told 2 guys i was fine who asked if i needed help, low and behold my pump would not inflate the tyre........ the pump had failed after its hot action earlier in the day.....

ended up phoning dad for a lift about 6 or 7 miles from home and had to walk half of that due to the traffic... was a fun ride till my pump failed i keep a bigger one that hasn't failed on my mtb now 

second time i called a lift i was along silveknowes on the mtb i noticed my tyre deflating slowly so i pushed my self a bit longer to try and race against the tyre, i lost and had the tyre half of the wheel and i couldn't see or feel any thing in the failing light, was getting pretty late, so i thought screw it ill put in the spare tube and risk it....

yeh bad choice the new tube started to slowly deflate soon after i pumped it up so i got along to the end of silver knowes before the new tube packed in, then phoned my dad saying i was a dumbass and he came to pick me up, he was really annoyed and i said it's fine i will walk it back but he said son i wouldn't be able to sleep if you done that, then i got a lift back.

dad is awesome for doing that, i would of been fine walking back that distance but he says he would of been up all night worrying meh and i found a massive thorn in my tyre when i went to inspect it


----------



## Racing roadkill (25 Apr 2018)

I deliberately rode through a load of broken glass on my ride home last night, on the Tannus equipped bike. There was a certain smug sense of satisfaction in doing it as well.


----------



## graham bowers (25 Apr 2018)

xzenonuk said:


> <snip>low and behold my pump would not inflate the tyre........ the pump had failed after its hot action earlier in the day.....<snip>


I had a pump failure, in so far as the screwed bezel in the valve connector screwed its self off as I was riding. Possibly overkill, now on long solo rides I carry a small spare pump in a pannier.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (25 Apr 2018)

xzenonuk said:


> it happened to me but a bit differently, i had all the tools and a spare tube......
> 
> about 10 miles into a ride i got a puncture, yeh no biggy i fixed it and used my new mini pump enough to get on the way again, found the thorn that did it.
> 
> ...


Yep, always find the reason for the flat or history is doomed to repeat itself! I carry a small set of needle-nosed pliers to get out glass, thorns, etc. that may get embedded in the tires.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Apr 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Yep, always find the reason for the flat or history is doomed to repeat itself! I carry a small set of needle-nosed pliers to get out glass, thorns, etc. that may get embedded in the tires.



The small set of pliers is a good idea. I've struggled to remove a thorn from a tyre in the warmth of a well lit kitchen - I'd have had no chance in the cold at the roadside without them.


----------



## iancity (25 Apr 2018)

I go out on 30-40 mile rides with nothing if I get a puncture. Basically because I cant get the tyres off (Marathon +). I'm relying on the puncture protection of the tyres and also that they have slime in as well. I'm well aware that 1 day I will be unfortunate and have to rely on a lift home - when that happens I think I will be turning to the Tannus (have not already as they will not fit on the wheels I have on at the minute - so means the £100 tannus will also cost me £250 wheels - absolute madness but I simply cant physically get the tyres off/on). The obvious alternative is go to lower grade puncture protection but that are easier to get on/off but the thought of doing this in the rain/cold etc makes me seriously consider spending nigh on 50% of the bike cost just to make sure I have no punctures...ever

I await the flaming :-)


----------



## Randy Butternubs (25 Apr 2018)

iancity said:


> I await the flaming :-)



No flaming, but I don't understand how someone can be willing to go out cycling in the cold and wet but be worried about fixing a puncture in said conditions. The start of a cold ride before you warm up is just awful and if someone is happy to put up with that I don't see the problem with a little break while you are still hot. Perhaps I stay hot longer than other people - thermal mass and all that


----------



## Racing roadkill (26 Apr 2018)

iancity said:


> I go out on 30-40 mile rides with nothing if I get a puncture. Basically because I cant get the tyres off (Marathon +). I'm relying on the puncture protection of the tyres and also that they have slime in as well. I'm well aware that 1 day I will be unfortunate and have to rely on a lift home - when that happens I think I will be turning to the Tannus (have not already as they will not fit on the wheels I have on at the minute - so means the £100 tannus will also cost me £250 wheels - absolute madness but I simply cant physically get the tyres off/on). The obvious alternative is go to lower grade puncture protection but that are easier to get on/off but the thought of doing this in the rain/cold etc makes me seriously consider spending nigh on 50% of the bike cost just to make sure I have no punctures...ever
> 
> I await the flaming :-)


There is an un intentional bonus with the Tannus tyres. You get a big plastic fitting tool with them.







It’s superb at removing the M+ tyres on my Hybrid as well.


----------



## graham bowers (26 Apr 2018)

iancity said:


> I await the flaming :-)



No flaming, I've struggled with some..............its not a crime!


Have you heard of bead jack tyre levers?

I'm no expert, but I bought one of these as I struggled to get a set of tyres on. There are loads of different types - just google - and I'm not sure if they are effective in getting a tyre off, but you can do your own research. I'd probably start by telephoning SJS.

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/tools/var-tyre-levers/


----------



## si_c (26 Apr 2018)

I watched a Spa cycles video ages ago where they showed you how to get marathon plus tyres on/off without using any tools. Pretty impressive and it works with any tyre too.


----------



## Globalti (27 Apr 2018)

Why didn't you just shoulder the bike and stick a thumb out? I certainly would and I'm sure that if drivers could see the reason I was hitching they would stop. 

When I used to climb, having a climbing rope draped over the rucsac was a sure way to quick lifts.


----------



## e-rider (27 Apr 2018)

2 tubes and 6 patches - I'm often 40+ miles away from home - that would be a 10+ hour walk in cycling shoes!!!


----------



## xzenonuk (27 Apr 2018)

oh make sure that you're open and used patch glue stuff is still good and you have enough, i need to buy more it would suck to have patches but find out the rubber glue is empty or something lol


----------



## smokeysmoo (12 May 2018)

Trying to PM you @Racing roadkill but your profile is restricted.

Any chance you can PM me please bud?

*[EDIT] never mind not needed now.*


----------



## gilespargiter (20 May 2018)

Bit of a late post for this thread but I have just been reading throught it.

Seems a great many people have a real struggle with Marathon tyres in particular when it comes to fitting and removing them. It is true that they are stiffer and less resilient to handle than many tyres and I find I do pretty much invariably have to use a tyre lever to remove them. Also very rarely one can come across an undersized tyre and over sized rim combination - but this is very uncommon.

That said it is pretty much entirely down to technique. So; yes, practice in a comfortable non-urgent place if you have difficulty or have'nt tried before.
A good easy to use pump will make things much easier.

Some people have quite strong opinions on where to insert the tyre lever in relation to the valve, however provided the tyre is fully flat and you have pushed the valve in a little so that the tyre bead can slide in to the bottom of the well of the rim, I find it matters not a jot.
I think the most important point that people miss is to get the tyre into the well of the rim before trying to lever it over the edge of the rim. To do this first push the tyre off the step inside the rim all the way round on both sides. This ensures that it is not stuck at all and is free to move.
Then insert a tyre lever and keeping it under slight tension, working from the side opposite it towards it, in both directions push the tyre into the well of the rim, keep it there by maintaining the tyre lever under slight tension. As you do this you will find that the lever comes closer and closer to pulling the tyre bead past the outside of the rim. At this point you can either insert another lever and then lift and pull the tyre away from the rim or just get your fingers under the bead and lift and pull the tyre over the rim. - Hey presto!
Refitting is the reverse of this only don't use a tyre lever - extremely high chance of catching the tube if you do. Can be good to have the tube just very slightly inflated to avoid it being twisted or pinched.

Undue force on the lever can damage the tyre bead and or rim.

Bit of practice and you will soon graduate to motorcycle tyres!

There are some very good you tube clips of this but perhaps the above is a detail that is more difficult to observe.


----------

